# Amori Virtuali. Puó funzionare??



## Old lilith_666 (11 Dicembre 2006)

*Amori Virtuali. Puó funzionare??*

Amici, come sapete sto guarendo alla grande. LUI (bastardo,pirla,bugiardo e piú ne ha piú ne metta) mi sta cercando come un pazzo, ma come dice mia saggia Bruja: sovrana ignoranza! cosí é da parte mia. Ebbene, come giornalista, sono spesso al computer e ora che sto scrivendo mio libro non stacco piú dal pc. Ecco, l'ho conosciuto su un forum di avvocazia (é avvocato anche lui, cavolo) e politico. Come se non avessi giá abbastanza!! ricordate che le feste che frequento nel mio lavoro é la sola razza esistente?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Abbiamo cominciato a parlare sui vari argomenti giuridici, lui mi ha fatto leggere alcune lettere che vorrebbe mandare ai giornali ma il suo adetto stampa non é bravo, cosí ho dovuto dare un taglio giornalistico al testo. Non nell'italiano, sapete che non sono brava come prima dopo ormai due anni in Brasile, ma nella stetica. Lui, come avvocato, scrive periodi troppo lunghi e non linka bene gli argomenti. Passati i giorni, abbiamo cominciato a raccontarsi... ho detto della mia delusione con gli uomini, specie italiani (lui é italiano. è carma, ragazzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), lui mi ha raccontato sua vita, sogni... ha viaggiato per tutto il mondo, parla quattro lingue, é coltissimo, ma non pieno di sé. Simpatico, single, 35 anni, MOLTO carino. Ora ci scambiamo 20 sms al giorno, msn dalle 20 fino alle 2 ogni sera e vario scambio di mails. Mi telefona ogni giorno e stiamo anche 2 ore al cel. Ho telefono di casa sua (quindi nn penso sia sposato) e del suo lavoro. Lui arriva a febbraio e pensa di venire almeno 6 volte all'anno, finché, ora che ho cittadinanza, decida di tornare in Italia. Non succederá, ovvio, ma a me almeno mi ha fatto dimenticare l'altro.Dicono che su internet hai il coraggio di raccontare cose agli sconosciuti che altrimenti non avresti mai avuto il coraggio...penso sia vero, almeno io ho fatto. (niente sesso o allusioni sessuali,eh?) solo scambio di foto normali. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma la domanda é:
*CREDETE CHE GLI AMORI VIRTUALI POSSONO DIVENTARE UN RAPPORTO VERO???*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2006)

*chissà...*

Può succedere...
Te lo auguro...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può succedere...
> Te lo auguro...


Si, si può passare dal virtuale al reale, ma che poi diventi qualcosa di realmente reale...è dura..


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*concordo*



trottolino ha detto:


> Si, si può passare dal virtuale al reale, ma che poi diventi qualcosa di realmente reale...è dura..


Sono in sintonia con trottolino, tutto si può fare, il come diventerà è il vero problema e credo che il virtuale sia sempre un vero giocare al buio!
Ma non si può mai dire..........serve essere prudenti però internet è il terreno perfetto per essere ingannevoli se si decide di esserlo! 
Bruja


----------



## Old lilith_666 (12 Dicembre 2006)

Cara Bruja, quando uno non vale niente, lui é uno stron...nel reale o virtuale. Guarda quanti casi succedono qui... Da copia sposata!!! Comunque la mia e´solo una provocazione, dato che tanti tradimenti cominciono via internet.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Carissima....*

...ho bazzicato varie amicizie maschili via internet che non sono mai diventate nulla di piu', anche per il carattere artificiale dell'affetto: presto scopri cose che, ooops, non ti avevano ANCORA detto (es. che convivono) e il Principe Virtuale non è piu' così principe 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Personalmente la vedo così: nulla ti impedisce di coltivare quest'amicizia. Ma salvo eccezioni sono piantine dalle radici poco profonde 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Personalmente, se avrò nuovi amori, lascerò che sia il destino a condurli alla mia porta, nella vita reale, possibilmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> Cara Bruja, quando uno non vale niente, lui é uno stron...nel reale o virtuale. Guarda quanti casi succedono qui... Da copia sposata!!! Comunque la mia e´solo una provocazione, dato che tanti tradimenti cominciono via internet.


 
cara lilith mi hai fatto sorridere" se uno è uno stron. lo è e nel virtuale come nel reale"

vero, è che nel virtuale ha la possibilità di fingere di piu'.

A parte le battute, male non ti fa relazionarti con questa persona se avete tanti interessi in comune, la cosa importante come accade nel reale, è che tu non investa con l'immaginazione per poi farti male ancora.

Okkio stelli' .

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei intelligente, bella e generosa, l'opportunismo si deve accontentare di molto, molto meno.


----------



## Old Angel (12 Dicembre 2006)

Io dico solo una cosa, occhio perchè il virtuale ti permette di essere chi vuoi e cosa vuoi, è facile facile parlare con un monitor inespressivo.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Ok Ok*

..tutto quello che volete sul virtuale.

Ma se quello che vien fatto passare per interessante nel virtuale ci attira/incuriosisce, approfondire, con le dovute cautele e disillusioni, non è così arduo.

Difficile che si arrivi all'innamoramento solo attraverso il virtuale, sarebbe già un rapporto monco se dopo un pò di gradevole corrispondenza virtuale, non nascesse il desiderio di approfondire e calare nel reale tale situazione.

Tutto in fondo dipende da cosa ci si aspetta da quella conoscenza: se è solo scambio intellettuale di opinioni, confronto, valutazioni e scambio di esperienze, può rimanere anche solo virtuale, se invece si avverte affinità, volontà di reale conoscenza della persona (non del nick), di instaurare un reale rapporto (che sia di amicizia o altro lo si può scoprire solo face to face) occorre andare oltre.

Internet non è il babau. Il babau se mai è dentro di noi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

> ...ho bazzicato varie amicizie maschili via internet che non sono mai diventate nulla di piu', anche per il carattere artificiale dell'affetto: presto scopri cose che, ooops, non ti avevano ANCORA detto (es. che convivono) e il Principe Virtuale non è piu' così principe


Perchè era importante dirlo??????



Credo che un rapporto virtuale possa avere successo nella misura in cui un cultura è pronta ad utilizzare questo strumento. In America sono moltissimi i casi in cui da virtuale si è passati ad una vita reala, ma li internet esiste da decenni. Nella nostra cultura internet, le chat, i forum ,i blog, sono storia "recente" e come in tutte le novità, i primi ad aproffittare delle nuove tecnologie sono i furbi. Adesso che tutti sono un pò più "sgamati", che sanno usare correttamente i FORM di internet con faccine, allegati, avatar ed MP, la nostra attenzione non corre più sulla forma (tutti commettono errori di battitura e non si preoccupano più di correggersi perchè è normale che ciò avvenga), siamo più ricettivi nell'osservare i comportamenti dei nostri contatti. Inoltre oggi in internet trovi tutti, dalla casalinga al professionista, dal direttore d'azienda all'operaio, internet è davvero una società multi-etnica e se un rapporto è vissuto sempre assillo, senza fretta, senza l'ansia di dover concludere in fretta (in questi casi la distanza e il virtuale aiutano), allora tutto è possibile.

Penso che molti rapporti si brucino solo quando vissuti troppo in fretta


----------



## Verena67 (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Perchè era importante dirlo??????
> Penso che molti rapporti si brucino solo quando vissuti troppo in fretta


Doveva dirlo invece perché il nostro contatto, che proseguiva ormai da parecchi mesi, si era approfondito a livello di amicizia e stava per diventare qualcosa di piu' e lui sapeva che io stavo gestendo nel mentre le fasi finali di una storia la cui principale difficoltà era proprio l'incapacità dell'altro partner di scegliere tra me e sua moglie. Siccome lui si proponeva come...cavaliere single senza macchia e senza paura, e continuava a dire "sono libero, sono solo, vorrei un affetto vero", lo scoprire d'amblé che m'aveva mentito e conviveva DA NOVE ANNI mi ha ferito. Personalmente, ho chiuso il rapporto. Forse estremista, ma per via della menzogna, proprio su un punto per me così sensibile visto quello che stavo passando, erano proprio venute meno le basi.

Un bacio!


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Verena*

In effetti nascondere un'unione che esiste da nove anni, sia in un'amicizia che in un rapporto più profondo, mina profondamente le basi della sua credibilità........... è difficile credere che questa persona non fosse ambigua ed infingarda.
Credo che aver chiuso di botto non sia stato altro che il giusto risultato di una persona offesa dalla doppiezza e dal raggiro.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Verena67*

La mia era una provocazione ovviamente, come detto proprio in questa discussione i primi ad utilizzare i raporti virtuali sono proprio i furbi che hanno trovato in questo strumento un valido mezzo per crearsi un mondo nuovo, ampliare le conoscenze, ma soprattutto ingrandire il potenziale harem.

Nessuno che è in cerca ti dirà mai di sua iniziativa "sono sposato o accompagnato", o se lo fanno saranno sempre in fase di chiusura del rapporto. Purtroppo molti mentono e anche a domanda diretta, ti danno la risposta che credono tu voglia sentire. Non diranno sempre "sono libero" perchè se tu sei una persona impegnata e non vuoi rapporti con persone libere (potrebbero avere più tempo di te e quindi più esisgenze che non puoi soddisfare), allora ti diranno che anche loro sono impegnati.

Fa parte delle strategie di conquista.

Ti chiederai come faccio a conoscerle. Non le ho mai applicate, ma c'è stato un periodo molto tempo fa che entravo nelle chat solo per osservare il comportamento delle persone e leggevo i dialoghi. Poco alla volta mi trovavo a parlare con persone che erano diventici amici-amiche e con qualcuna di loro ho fatto dei giochi dove entravo con nick femminili e ci lasciavamo contattare dalla stessa persona con messaggi privati. Avevamo in quel modo la possibilità di confrontare se quanto diceva era vero o se erano strategie.

E' da li che ho iniziato a deridere molti comportamenti maschili perchè privi di fantasia, vedere lo stesso messaggio mieloso riproposto a tutte, ma proprio tutte le donne. Le stesse balle indentiche per non rischiare di sbagliarsi, poi però su alcune cambiavano le versioni appunto perchè adattate alla persona con cui iterloquivano.

Il mondo virtuale è bello perchè azzera le distanze, ma crea un filtro che per essere dipanato ci vuole tempo e purtroppo astuzia.

Un metodo molto valido per scoprire i poco furbi e riprendere determinati argomenti dopo qualche settimana/mese avendo la cura di memorizzare i particolari della volta prima........


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

A volte mi chiedo..ma capitano tutte a me?
Conosco da qualche giorno un tizio..su internet..
Un tipo interessante...università in USA, esperienza lavorativa in Africa..ha viaggiato molto..mi manda anche delle foto...E' ANCHE CARINO...
Penso: proprio quello che ci vuole per distrarmi un po' da questa esperienza infame appena vissuta...
CI sentiamo al telefono...
Diverse volte..
Mi parla di sè...mi piace..ci vediamo per un caffè...
e lì...comincia a tirarmi fuori i suoi difetti..in passato si è sempre fatto lasciare..si distacca..non si apre..diventa pungente...distaccato....e una volta lasciate le sue donne le comincia  a rimpiangere e a tampinare per riaverle...
era con la seconda e rimpiangeva la prima..lasciata la seconda...rimpiange anche quest'ultima...vorrebbe una storia seria..ma ha paura di ferire le persone con chi sta....

insomma...è un ossessivo.
Figlio di divorziati.Ha 3 fratellastri nati dalle nuove unioni dei suoi genitori...
e lui..non deve aver vissuto bene nè superato la cosa..e questi sono i risultati..

A momenti è una persona piacevolissima..potrebbe piacermi molto...ma questo PROBLEMA:...questo lato inquietante...

INSOMMA:::::::MA IO UNO NORMALE NO?????


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo..ma capitano tutte a me?
> Conosco da qualche giorno un tizio..su internet..
> Un tipo interessante...università in USA, esperienza lavorativa in Africa..ha viaggiato molto..mi manda anche delle foto...E' ANCHE CARINO...
> Penso: proprio quello che ci vuole per distrarmi un po' da questa esperienza infame appena vissuta...
> ...


poi penso..ma anche queste persone meritano una chance..si può uscire da questi problemi...e se invece mi stessi mettendo solo in un altro casino??


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> poi penso..ma anche queste persone meritano una chance..si può uscire da questi problemi...e se invece mi stessi mettendo solo in un altro casino??


Si parlava in altro post di crocerossine... vedi un pò tu!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ps. Non scendere alla prima fermata, spesso il paesaggio dopo la prossima curva si apre in uno scenario spettacolare!! 
Positivo però e importante è che tu abbia la voglia di rimetterti in...movimento!!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Men can't love*

...Dererumnatura, è il libro culto sul tema del "committment", lo trovi da Amazon, e tratta degli uomini che non riescono a impegnarsi né ad amare in modo sereno e costruttivo.

In alternativa ti consiglio il bellissimo "The Committment Cure" di Rhonda Findling.

Cosa vuoi che ti dica, tesoro. Cominciare una storia con una persona che ti ha già chiaramente "avvisata" della sua incapacità di gestire una storia in modo costruttivo mi sembra voler coscientemente passare dalla padella alla brace.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma fai tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> La mia era una provocazione ovviamente, come detto proprio in questa discussione i primi ad utilizzare i raporti virtuali sono proprio i furbi che hanno trovato in questo strumento un valido mezzo per crearsi un mondo nuovo, ampliare le conoscenze, ma soprattutto ingrandire il potenziale harem.


 
già, ma che tristezza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per futili motivi mi sono iscritta su Meetic, non dichiarando il mio stato civile (ma lasciando chiaramente intuire che ero sposata), ho messo anche la foto, essendo nel mio piccolo bellina ho ricevuto un mare di contatti, sostanzialmente suddivisibili nelle seguenti categorie:

1. Quelli che mettono solo il n. di cellulare (consegnano pizze?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )

2. Il messaggio standard poetico "L'onda del mare ti porti il mio saluto, bel sorriso/begli occhi" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





3. Sono qui se vuoi parlare (fa fine e non impegna) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





4. Un minimo di elaborazione in piu' con tanto di "Ti trovo particolarmente carina perché......"

Ho considerato solo i punti 4., escludendo tutti quelli dichiaratamente sposati, quelli con un livello culturale troppo diverso dal mio, gli stranieri (ho avuto un boom di contatti dalle vicine Francia e Svizzera, la donna italiana piace sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) e - dopo le brutte esperienze con il mio ex - solo con gente risiedente nella mia provincia.

Alla fine, in due mesi, gli unici due contatti "interessanti" sono due:

1. ragazzo interessante, a suo dire single, mi ha spiazzato dicendo che lui è un GOREANO.
Segue mia ricerca su internet dove scopro che i GOREANI sono devoti al camping sado - maso con orge di gruppo in costume medievale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Next 

	
	
		
		
	


	





2. Persona piu' adulta, già con due figli grandi, a suo dire divorziato, se non ché appena gli dico "Sai detesto i  bugiardi, tipo quelli che convivono e non te lo dicono" E' LETTERALMENTE sparito 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Finito l'esperimento Meetic, me molto soddisfatta.

Mi siedo sulla sponda del fiume e aspetto che l'amore, se del caso, me lo porti la VITA 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grosso bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Dicembre 2006)

Vere! Ma porco mondo!
Mi sono persa un pezzo e hai mollato tuo marito???


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Candy Candy*

La sindrome da crocerossina è dentro tutti, si spera sempre di rfiuscire la dove altri hanno fallito per una propria gratificazione, ma qui è più importante il suo bene o la soddisfazione del proprio ego nel poter affermare: "ci sono riuscito!" ??

Personalmente penso che le crocerossine vivono dentro di se questo spirito e sono sempre pronte al sacrificio senza porsi il dubbio "faccio bene o male", dato che tu dererumnatura il dubbio te lo poni, già denoti l'incertezza.

Il mio consiglio è: scendi appena possibile!

Capisco che anche lui abbia diritto ad una vita diversa, ma se riconsce questo difetto di rimpiangere quello che perde, dovrebbe ovviamente lavorare sul mantenere ciò che ha. Se parla di questa cosa con la nuova amica che potrebbe diventare qualcuno da rimpiangere, non cerca una relazione, ma una crocerossina. Chi cerca crocerossine non è molto propenso a vincere un problema, ma solo a giustificarsi anticipatamente dei problemi che probabilmente andrà a creare.

Diverso sarebbe stato se avesse raccontato questa cosa in modo distaccato, qui dal tuo racconto sembre che abbia raccontato un film dove lui è il protagonista ed è immedisamato nella parte.

So che non è UMANO dare simili consigli, ma nessuno ti renderà il tempo che eventualmente avrai perso e forse, tu lo sai meglio di me, adesso tu hai bisogno di pensare a te più che agli altri


----------



## Verena67 (12 Dicembre 2006)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vere! Ma porco mondo!
> Mi sono persa un pezzo e hai mollato tuo marito???


 

Assoutamente no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io sono fedele, finché sto con mio marito. Ho cercato solo un appoggio narcisistico per superare meglio la rabbia provocatami dal mio ex amante, ben conscia che prima di cominciare un'altra relazione piuttosto mi taglio un braccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Candy Candy e Terence*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Diverso sarebbe stato se avesse raccontato questa cosa in modo distaccato, qui dal tuo racconto sembre che abbia raccontato un film dove lui è il protagonista ed è immedisamato nella parte.
> 
> So che non è UMANO dare simili consigli, ma nessuno ti renderà il tempo che eventualmente avrai perso e forse, tu lo sai meglio di me, adesso tu hai bisogno di pensare a te più che agli altri


Direi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio speciale a Lancillotto che ha citato Candy Candy, il cui grande Amore Terence ci ha rovinate - in quanto prototipo di Ambivalent Man - tutte e quante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Dicembre 2006)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Direi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A proposito, Candy e' stata pure lei la donna di un uomo sposato/impegnato!! (Ricordate quando Terence era sposato/fidanzato con Susanna?)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    E' proprio la nostra eroina!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Venera67*

Troppo divertente.

Se ti capita di entrare in una chat e ricevi dei mesaggi privati, le domande nell'ordine sono:
M o F?
anni??
da dove DGT?  


Molte volte non arrivi alla terza domanda.

Altre volte se mascheri la tua indendità e sei donna, trovi che dichiarandoti ventenne sei appetibile, se hai 60 anni "Ho sempre cercato le donne mature"...........


Comunque può essere divertente frequentare quei luoghi se con lo spirito del divertimento

p.s.
grazie a te, confesso di avere tutte o quasi tutte le puntate di Candy Candy (grazie alle repliche), bello, ma UNO STRAZIO...... Una sfigata così non l'ho mai trovata nella vita


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

La cosa bella è che continuava  a chiedermi:

Ma secondo te..la mia ex ha un altro??


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*aspetta........*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Troppo divertente.
> Se ti capita di entrare in una chat e ricevi dei mesaggi privati, le domande nell'ordine sono:
> M o F?
> anni??
> ...


 
Ti sei dimenticato il complimento standard buno pere tutte le stagioni e le donne: .............  "sei così dolce , dolcissima, è raro trovare donne come te" e naturalmente questo dopo che il complimento se lo sono sciroppato almeno altre 5 nell'arco della giornata!
In internet chiunque, e in qualche modo obbligatoriamente, si trova in un gioco delle parti, dipende poi dalla persona se il ruolo che riveste è attinente alla sua personalità o è una vera maschera!
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*dererumnatura*

direi affettuso, servizievole, disponbilie e attento alle esisgenze altrui, praticamente come

89.24.24 di pagine gialle

Chiedere a Claudio Bisio


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> .
> ma UNO STRAZIO...... Una sfigata così non l'ho mai trovata nella vita
















   io non metto verbo!!


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

Oggi vedeva un medico..uno specialista...credo stia cercando di farsi aiutare.

La crocerossina che è in me ha letto sofferenza nel profondo dei suoi occhi.

Ma credo che scapperò...a gambe levate..........


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

ciao candyrose (o candyaube o aubecandy o rosecandy)


anche se fai la furbetta, non riesco proprio a trovare una ragazza che seppellisce i propri fidanzati tutti adolescenti o poco più e che passa la vita a sfiorare la morte e il suo grande amore per tutto quel tempo........


e vissero felici e contenti.....


Minimo minimo nella vita reale doveva morire anche il grande amore


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ciao candyrose (o candyaube o aubecandy o rosecandy)
> 
> 
> anche se fai la furbetta, non riesco proprio a trovare una ragazza che seppellisce i propri fidanzati tutti adolescenti o poco più e che passa la vita a sfiorare la morte e il suo grande amore per tutto quel tempo........
> ...


 
lo so lo so.....scherzavo


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*la sofferenza*

Se proviamo a guardarci intorno e ha liberare le nostre percezioni sensorie, scopriremmo la sofferenza in ogni angolo, ogni momento, in ogni ambito.

Basta poco, un animale randagio oppure un casalingo che poco considerato dai padroni tanto affettuosi che lo strattonano o lo lasciano sotto l'acqua in un recinto chiuso.

Ad ogni semaforo di grandi città siamo abituati ad ignorare, ma spesso dietro quelle mani che si appoggiano al vetro esiste davvero sofferenza. Nelle stazioni, negli angoli bui delle case, vedi sempre quelle persone che vivono sole di stracci. Tra i tuoi vicini puoi percepire l'insofferenza di una convivenza che è diventata insopportabile e tu ti chiedi come possano ancora stare insieme. Negli ospedali e nei luoghi di culto poi la sofferenza è di casa. Tra i tuoi amici se qualcuno si confida con te puoi sentire come trascini la sua vita perchè non riesce a raggiungere gli obiettivi che si è prefissato. Persino sul lavoro può succedere che conosci persone insolventi che non riescono a tener fede alle loro promesse o peggio ancora, alcuni soffrono perchè vittime di truffatori o della contingenza economica. Se usciamo dall'Italia o se andiamo nei ghetti più bassi, scopriamo un mondo drammatico, però......................



Però noi dobbiamo anche sopravvivere e siamo obbligati ad indossare una maschera e un armatura che ci difenda dalla sofferenza altrui pena la nostra esistenza.....


La vita è anche questo


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*aube*



auberose ha detto:


> io non metto verbo!!


Già, è partito per la tangente, con un verbo non gli fai neppure il solletico....... non hai nulla di più sostanzioso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Bruja*

al massimo "sulla tangenziale" non "per la tangente", e poi non sono ne un industriale, ne un politico......


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Già, è partito per la tangente, con un verbo non gli fai neppure il solletico....... non hai nulla di più sostanzioso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi provocare, lo sai che di sostanzioso ne ho da vendere


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> al massimo "sulla tangenziale" .....


ma se non sai che fartene del preservativo????  

	
	
		
		
	


	










oK ok mi autocensuro


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

auberose ha detto:


> ma se non sai che fartene del preservativo????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

come non so cosa farmene, sai quanti gavettoni??? Sono formidabili per contenere grandi quantitativi di acqua senza rompersi


----------



## Old auberose (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> come non so cosa farmene, sai quanti gavettoni??? Sono formidabili per contenere grandi quantitativi di acqua senza rompersi


----------



## Old lilith_666 (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Ragazzi!!!!!!!!!!*

Non usciamo dal nuovo thread come ci capita spesso!!! parliamo di amore virtuali.Funzionano?? Ebbene, mio ex l'ho conosciuto via internet. Prima la sua mente, poi la voce.Quando ci siamo visti non mi piaceva fisicamente ma quando si é messo a parlare ho capito perche mi piaceva. Il suo IO. Ve lo ripetto che siamo stati felici per i 4 anni che ho vissuto con lui, é finito quando sono tornata. É successo una cosa interessante su msn ieri notte:
Mio ex é entrato usando un nome diverso e facendo finta di essere una persona diversa (mi ha mandato una mail cui doveva parlarmi CON URGENZA) lo add e c'era anghe Luigi. Ebbene, ho chiesto chi era lui e come aveva trovato mia mail dal lavoro...lui ha cominciato:come sei bella, somiglia ad ana laura ribas e poi é entrato luigi: ciao! e mio ex ha chiesto: E tu chi sei? e luigi ha risposto: L'uomo della Ribas.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ai, vendetta, dolce vendetta... lui é uscitto dello msn, mi ha mandato una mail ancora su lavoro pieno di offese su come mi permettevo di inserire uno sconosciutto nei suoi contatti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Luigi mi ha spinto ad andare avanti per scoprire se era lui davvero. L'ho riaddizionato con Luigi invisibile a leggere. Ma cavolo, ad ogni 10 secondi lui usciva e apriva una nova finestra, non permettendo l'entrata di Luigi. Cmq ho detto di cotte e crude a lui (in tono di confidenza allo sconosciutto che lui diceva essere) anche se scivolava qualche volte e si capiva che era mio ex. Inssomma, mi ha chiesto di dimenticare quello stron...(lui, in pratica) perche io ero bella, brava, colta, generosa e mi meritavo di meglio. Penso sia stata una richiesta di scusa. Mah...
Cmq su meetic sono inscritta tuttora. Quando nn si ha niente da fare é perfetto per allenare mio italiano.Ho conosciuto persone interessanti, purtroppo la piú grande maggioranza vogliono vederti nuda sulla web cam per fare sesso virtuale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*CHI DI VOI A MAI FATTO SESSO VIRTUALE ALMENO UNA VOLTA??? siete sinceri.*
scusate italiano ma ho fretta.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

*AIUTO!!*

Il mio amico virtuale non più virtuale mi ha appena chiesto di rivederlo...

Gli ho risposto che ho deciso di non vederlo più...di rispettare la mia scelta..

mi ha risposto: e' proprio vero che ad aprirsi, esprimere i propri sentimenti ed essere sinceri la si prende sempre nel c...: grazie davvero: se mi fossi presentato mostrandoti solo i miei lati positivi..avresti continuato a vedermi salvo poi scoprire i miei lati negativi in futuro....


E'UN PARADOSSO: sono stata per 2 anni con un uomo che mi sembrava perfetto..sincero....e si è rivelato col tempo un indeciso incapace di gestire la sua vita...


e ora...conosco uno che penso possa interessarmi per molti aspetti..e siccome mi parla subito sinceramente di sè ....tronco prima che possa esserci qualunque cosa...per paura di soffrire ancora..

MAHHHH:::LA VITA.Chi mi darà la certezza di incontrare uno 'normale'? e chi è veramente a posto e normale??

Perchè ho la sensazione che mi dispiaccia da morire non conoscerlo meglio??


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Il mio amico virtuale non più virtuale mi ha appena chiesto di rivederlo...
> 
> Gli ho risposto che ho deciso di non vederlo più...di rispettare la mia scelta..
> 
> ...


 
De rerum, la normalità non esiste. Ognuno di noi convive con le proprie nevrosi, alcuni le controllano meglio altri peggio, tutto qui.

Se avverti che dispiace non incontrarlo ancora, e coraggio, dai...ha espresso la stessa volontà anche lui, hai paura ok, ne avrà anche lui, anzi te lo ha già detto.

Nessuno ti darà certezze di nulla, perchè non ve ne sono per nessuno.

Se ti dispiace NON vederlo ancora, chiamalo!


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*esiste un'altra spiegazione*

tu hai ascoltato i suoi difetti, ma forse tu non gli hai spiegato che esci da una situazione in cui pure tu hai paura ad aprirti perchè stai facendo guarire le tue ferite.

Potrebbe non capirlo perchè magari troppo intento a risolvere le sue esigenze, ma potrebbe anche accettare che non è un rifiuto a lui come persona, ma solo la tua autodifesa perchè oggi non sei in grado di affrontare una simile storia.

Ricorda che un NO fa sempre male, sia darlo, sia riceverlo, ma se evitiamo di dire NO sono per non infliggere sofferenze, rischiamo di non riuscire più a vivera la nostra esistenza perchè troppo occupati a vivere quella degli altri


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

Ma non ho voglia di dire di NO per non infliggere sofferenza...o perchè mi piace lui..?


...lasciamo perdere...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma non ho voglia di dire di NO per non infliggere sofferenza...o perchè mi piace lui..?
> 
> 
> ...lasciamo perdere...


 

 quindi hai voglia di dire SI, ma hai paura.

ti torna?


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

Si mi torna, esatto,Ma che questo tizio non sia proprio registrato è vero...come non avere paura??


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*l'eterno dubbio*

purtroppo a quella domanda solo tu puoi rispondere e la risposta la conosci benissimo, solo che vorresti non fosse quella.


Se il tipo non ti avesse intrigato, non lo avresti nemmeno incontrato la volta scorsa, quindi conosci bene il tuo pensiero. A questo punto devi scegliere tra un azione razionale (lasci perdere) o una irrazionale (lo incontri ancora). Nella vita serve sia la razionalità che l'irrazionalità............


Io ti faccio i miei migliori auguri affinchè tu prenda la scelta giusta


p.s.
qualunque essa sia, sarà comunque quella giusta


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*

Dimmelo che evito di scrivere tanto........

hai sintetizzato in modo orripilante.......


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ESATTO!
> 
> Mi torna..benissimo...


 
E allora cerca di capire il motivo per cui hai paura, e con prudenza parla a te stessa di questi motivi. cerca di capire i motivi, gli errori che hai fatto in passato, quelli che non vorresti fare piu'..e se poi ti rimane la voglia di telefonargli, acchiappa il numero e componi..e osserva come ti senti.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dimmelo che evito di scrivere tanto........
> 
> hai sintetizzato in modo orripilante.......


 
Messere, ho sintetizzato o l'ho fatto in maniera orripilante? 

Scrivere è un esercizio che aiuta prima di tutto noi stessi, non trovi Lancilotto?

E quindi non si deve evitare se ne avvertiamo il bisogno


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

[Mi piacerebbe moltissimo che la vita fosse davvero il risultato di equazioni matematiche...ovvero..che dopo un tot di esperienze...sapessimo che a persona di tipo A corrispondesse comportamento di tipo A e che a situazione B corrispondesse una conseguenza di tipo B...
In questo modo sapremmo benissimo che scelta fare..che decisione prendere...
Ho invece la sensazione..che per quanto ci si sforzi di prevedere e immaginare le conseguenze...la vita sia talmente piena di sorprese...da buttare all'aria tutti i nostri calcoli...

Certo..meglio sarebbe cercare di evitarsi problemi...ma questi talvolta si presentano proprio scegliendo la strada che ci sembra + sicura: ..magari sposando un 'bravo ragazzo', tranquillo, con la testa sulle spalle..che fà delle scelte mature...che ci dà sicurezza.....SALVO POI CORNIFICARCI IN MANIERA INDEFINIBILE QUANDO MENO CE LO ASPETTIAMO come tante nostre amiche in questo forum ci testimoniano......








Razionalmente...non so cosa voglia dire nella vita agire razionalmente.....


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

> E' ANCHE CARINO...
> Penso: proprio quello che ci vuole per distrarmi un po' da questa esperienza infame appena vissuta...
> CI sentiamo al telefono...
> Diverse volte..
> ...


 
Aube, insomma cara, mica ti ha chiesto di sposarlo!


E vivi questo prossimo pezzo di strada stando bene attenta a dove metti i piedi per fermarti, ora stai solo camminando.

Ti ha inquietato, comprendo le ragioni, pero' sei ancora curiosa di lui.e allora assenconda questa curiosità, tutta esperienza. Male non ti farà. Vivendo si impara cara, non ti fermare e cammina.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*



> Messere, ho sintetizzato o l'ho fatto in maniera orripilante?
> 
> Scrivere è un esercizio che aiuta prima di tutto noi stessi, non trovi Lancilotto?
> 
> E quindi non si deve evitare se ne avvertiamo il bisogno


 
Tranquilla, non riuscirete a zittirmi, lo sfogo nasceva dal fatto che avevo aperto la riposta prima che arrivasse la tua, quindi dopo aver inviato, mi sono accorto che voi due eravate praticamente in CHAT......... stavate insomma usando uno strumento di messaggistica istantanea.

Orripilante l'ho usato per denigrare la tua sintesi, anch'io ho il mio orgoglio ferito..........


Cara dererumnatura se vuoi un pò di lezioni sulla razionalità, posso tenerti un corso online. Io ho dovuto reimparare ad essere irrazionale perchè talmente rigido che, quando me ne sono accorto, mi facevo schifo da solo.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

Bè ..ne avrei bisogno in certi momenti...in molti...
Ma di nuovo..ciò che sembra razionale in certi momenti puù rivelarsi la scelta più sbagliata della propria vita..quindi...rispoondimi please : COSA vuol dire RAZIONALE?


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non riuscirete a zittirmi, lo sfogo nasceva dal fatto che avevo aperto la riposta prima che arrivasse la tua, quindi dopo aver inviato, mi sono accorto che voi due eravate praticamente in CHAT......... stavate insomma usando uno strumento di messaggistica istantanea.
> 
> Orripilante l'ho usato per denigrare la tua sintesi, anch'io ho il mio orgoglio ferito..........
> 
> ...





e cosa è successo?


----------



## La Lupa (12 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Bè ..ne avrei bisogno in certi momenti...in molti...
> Ma di nuovo..ciò che sembra razionale in certi momenti puù rivelarsi la scelta più sbagliata della propria vita..quindi...rispoondimi please : COSA vuol dire RAZIONALE?


Ecco! Piglio i pop corn e mi metto comoda...
Dai dicci dicci, che pure io voglio sapere il come si fà!


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Bè ..ne avrei bisogno in certi momenti...in molti...
> Ma di nuovo..ciò che sembra razionale in certi momenti puù rivelarsi la scelta più sbagliata della propria vita..quindi...rispoondimi please : COSA vuol dire RAZIONALE?


Non confondere scelte giuste, con scelte razionali.

Hai sintetizzato prima dicendo che la vita non è un equazione matematica, ma anche se hai ragione nell'affermarlo, è pur vero che esistono coincidenze riccorrenti che portano alle medesime scelte.

Di fronte ad ogni problema sappiamo sempre di avere almeno due strade. Ogni strada porta ad una soluzione e tutte sono valide. Il problema di queste soluzioni è che le scelte razionali sono quasi sempre quelle che ci piacciono di meno perchè sono quelle più sicure, quelle meno intriganti, quelle meno stimolanti.

Se conosci una nuova persona che ti stimola, ma per sentito dire o per sensazione pensi possa essere pericolosa (non sto a definire il tipo di pericolo) la razionalità ti dice di evitare qualsiasi contatto perchè puoi farti del male. Se però questa persona è davvero interessante, non riesci a pensare alla vita comoda e tranquilla, continui a desiderare il rischio.

Una scelta razione è non buttarsi giù da un ponte con una corda perchè il rischio di una lesione ai legamenti, alle giunture, o ai muscoli è altissimo, ma irrazionalmente l'adrenalina che ti percorre nel corpo è elettrizzante (in questo sono razionale), allo stesso tempo quando sali su un gommone per fare rafting, ciò che ti spinge a scendere le rapide è la forte emozione del rischio. Se usi la razionalità non entri in quel gommone con una semplice tuta che non ti protegge dall'acqua a 2-4 gradi.

In tutto ciò che facciamo possiamo applicare la razionalità o viceversa seguire l'istinto di avventura e gli stimoli che derivano da tutte le cose. Sappiamo che tutto ha dei costi e tutto ha un rischio, più alto è il rischio, maggiore è l'irrazionalità, più sicuro è il risultato della scelta, maggiore è la razionalità.


Come ti ho detto, in questa scelta la razionalità di dice: lascia perdere.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*La Lupa*

si però avanzamene un po'.......


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*dererumnatura*

Non sarà che lui ti piace abbastanza nonostante le sue imperfezioni ma sei tu che non sei pronta per un legame che si sta rivelando coinvolgente?
Non sarebbe per nulla strano che tu ancora intenta a riequilibrare le tue sensazioni volessi avere un periodo di quiete.
Incontrarlo non significa allacciare una storia o intraprendere un legame...........è un incontro. Se ti incuriosisce conoscilo, non è assolutamente necessario pensare ad impegni irrinunciabili.
Anzi se una volta conosciuto si rivelerà migliore o peggiore di quello che ti sei prospettata, credo che sarà preferibile al pensiero di non aver saputo decidere in modo definitivo. Così potrai sapere se può essere una persona importante, un amico o decisamente nulla.  
Quello che lui pensa è influente solo un rapporto alla maniera in cui tu gli puoi aver dato speranze, ma la sensazione è che abbia fatto abbastanza in proprio.
Decidi tu quindi, ma sii consapevole che se lo conoscerai potrai comunque continuare o chiudere, diversamente, poichè hai il diritto di non volerti caricare di decisioni su una persona che non ti sembra "riposante" come rapporto, hai la facoltà di chiudere ora e di glissare sulle sue esternazioni...... nulla e nessuno ti obbliga a conoscere  chi ti sembra problematico, ed è di te che ti devi preoccupare non di quello che pensa lui!
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

può essere...

certo se inizio a frequentarlo.....e poi invece decido di lasciarlo....

devo aspettarmi che continui a ossessionarmi per rimettersi insieme a me!!







che BRIVIDO..


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

*lanci e aube*



> Se conosci una nuova persona che ti stimola, ma per sentito dire o per sensazione pensi possa essere pericolosa (non sto a definire il tipo di pericolo) la razionalità ti dice di evitare qualsiasi contatto perchè puoi farti del male. Se però questa persona è davvero interessante, non riesci a pensare alla vita comoda e tranquilla, continui a desiderare il rischio.


 
lancillotto,se si parte dal presupposto che Aube , perchè è di lei che si sta parlando, possa considerare pericolosa una cena con una persona, la razionalità mi dice che questa cosa è una stupidata.

Lanci, permettimi, forse stavi parlando di te stesso e non della sua situazione. Lei è libera, non ha legami... perchè dovrebbe essere una cosa irrazionale uscire con uomo?che si, ha un vissuto un poco poco lineare, ma è anche vero che non le ha chiesto di sposarla.





> Una scelta razione è non buttarsi giù da un ponte con una corda perchè il rischio di una lesione ai legamenti, alle giunture, o ai muscoli è altissimo, ma irrazionalmente l'adrenalina che ti percorre nel corpo è elettrizzante (in questo sono razionale), allo stesso tempo quando sali su un gommone per fare rafting, ciò che ti spinge a scendere le rapide è la forte emozione del rischio. Se usi la razionalità non entri in quel gommone con una semplice tuta che non ti protegge dall'acqua a 2-4 gradi.


 
Evvabbè...ma queste situazioni diverse da quelle che deve affrontare aube.NON è un matrimonio , è una serata in compagnia di un uomo. tutto qui.



> In tutto ciò che facciamo possiamo applicare la razionalità o viceversa seguire l'istinto di avventura e gli stimoli che derivano da tutte le cose. Sappiamo che tutto ha dei costi e tutto ha un rischio, più alto è il rischio, maggiore è l'irrazionalità, più sicuro è il risultato della scelta, maggiore è la razionalità.


La razionalità negli affetti è necessaria quando questi ti creano una situazione di disagio interiore. Certo che tutto ha un rischio, ma allora ti chiudi in casa e non se ne parla piu', si puo' affrontare il rischio mantenendo viglile la razionalità, la differenza la fa il Modo in cui affronti le cose.




> Come ti ho detto, in questa scelta la razionalità di dice: lascia perdere.


[/quote]


Tu giustamente le consigli di lasciar perdere, dal tuo punto di vista, io mi permetto agganciandomi come confronto al tuo , di dirle, esci con questa persona e dopo averla frequentata deciderai se continuare oppure no.

Aiutandoti a questo punto con la ragione.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> e cosa è successo?


 
purtroppo tutto è successo prima che mi accorgessi di quanto ero "inscatolato".

Ho da sempre creduto nel rapporto di coppia e nell'unione "finche morte non vi separi", ma prima di iniziare la convivenza mi sono trovato in una situazione che mi era sfuggita di mano, ovvero per battuta e scherzo una persona ha accettato un invito a cena (ero assolutamente convinto desistesse), non so ancora come successe il tutto, so solo che vivendo già da solo (avevo vent'anni) mi sono ritrovato ad un passo da tradimento la fidanzata che amavo oltre ogni cosa, fermato solo da un pannolino.

Sono rimasto talmente sconvolto da come quei fatti si sono succeduti che da allora la mia scelta razionale è diventata "sparire", ovvero ogni volta che conoscevo persone che reputavo interessanti, evitavo di approfondire la conoscenza, oppure evitavo di mostrare le mie carattestiche positive, o meglio ancora, coinvolgevo mia moglie nella conoscenza in modo da renderla amica di famiglia.

Sono stato talmente bravo in questo che non ho mai avuto più problemi di tentazioni, errori, o malintesi. Tutta la mia vita è diventata razionale, il lavoro, le amicizie, in parte anche il divertimento.

Purtroppo la vita ti cambia e l'accumularsi degli anni incrosta un pò i filtri dell'aria e ti senti mancare il fiato. Cerchi un pò d'aria e conosci casualmente una persona che di spoglia, ti spoglia chiedendoti solo di parlare e non ti accorgi che in tanti anni non hai mai parlato di te, hai vissuto pure da protagonista, ma alla fine solo tu hai visto il tuo film che tra l'altro reputi un bel film. Lo racconti, racconti anche le cose più assurde che faticano a credere e tu porti le prove della tua verità.

Solo a quel punto ti rendi conto che sei di fronte ad una donna pericolosa, molto pericolosa, troppo pericolosa.....

scelta razionale??? mollare tutto e sparire perchè ormai il rapporto è talmente avanti (solo virtuale) che tua moglie non capirebbe

scelta irrazionale??? vivere fino alla fine questa esperienza perchè hai bisogno di questa aria


Da allora sono passati ancora diversi anni, oggi so che non puoi vivere sempre razionalmente, ma devi imparare a scegliere valutando esattamente i rischi di ogni decisione, non devi sempre seguire il minor pericolo, ma devi ovviamente valutare il peso del pericolo. Da allora ho anche capito che quando uno sbaglia nei tuoi confronti non è condannabile perchè, anche se sapeva che stava sbagliando, lui stava in quel momento soffocando e ha fatto la scelta che gli era necessaria per sopravvivere. Da allora ho capito perchè mia figlia molte volte ha commesso quegli errori che ci hanno fatto tanto litigare negli anni perchè glieli avevo predetti prima che li commettesse.

Ecco perchè continuo a ripetere che ogni scelta che noi prendiamo è la scelta giusta, non la pià corretta, ma la più giusta per noi, sia che se ne tragga vantaggio, sia che se ne tragga un danno. L'importante è che sia io a farla la scelta e non subirla.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Solo a quel punto ti rendi conto che sei di fronte ad una donna pericolosa, molto pericolosa, troppo pericolosa.....
> 
> scelta razionale??? mollare tutto e sparire perchè ormai il rapporto è talmente avanti (solo virtuale) che tua moglie non capirebbe
> 
> scelta irrazionale??? vivere fino alla fine questa esperienza perchè hai bisogno di questa aria .


 
Come sempre mi chiedo: perché noi donne ci tuffiamo così volenterose nell'ignoto e invece gli uomini vivono scelte e rinnovamento come un'irrazionale suicidio?
Quanta infelicità ci diamo a vicenda.....


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> può essere...
> 
> certo se inizio a frequentarlo.....e poi invece decido di lasciarlo....
> 
> ...


 

Certo che se tu lo vedi una volta e già pensi che avrete una storia e che pi lo lascerai, e lui ti inseguira'. e che poi avrete un figlio, e che poi ti abbandonerà, e che poi andrete in africa e che il leone sbranerà la tigre, che nel frattempo era entrata in casa tua, mentre tu eri arrampicata al casco di banane, e sei caduta per lo spavento...

de reum


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

SONO SENZA FIATO 

Bellissime parole


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

Ma perchè ...mi chiami AUBE???


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> purtroppo tutto è successo prima che mi accorgessi di quanto ero "inscatolato".
> 
> Ho da sempre creduto nel rapporto di coppia e nell'unione "finche morte non vi separi", ma prima di iniziare la convivenza mi sono trovato in una situazione che mi era sfuggita di mano, ovvero per battuta e scherzo una persona ha accettato un invito a cena (ero assolutamente convinto desistesse), non so ancora come successe il tutto, so solo che vivendo già da solo (avevo vent'anni) mi sono ritrovato ad un passo da tradimento la fidanzata che amavo oltre ogni cosa, fermato solo da un pannolino.
> 
> ...


 

Letta carissimo Lanci, una domanda se posso, non è necessaria la risposta: ami ancora la tua compagna?


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*

Il discorso sul consiglio nasce da due affermazioni di Derenumnatura 



> A volte mi chiedo..ma capitano tutte a me?
> Conosco da qualche giorno un tizio..su internet..
> Un tipo interessante...università in USA, esperienza lavorativa in Africa..ha viaggiato molto..mi manda anche delle foto...E' ANCHE CARINO...
> Penso: proprio quello che ci vuole per distrarmi un po' da questa esperienza infame appena vissuta...
> ...


prima riporta i difetti autodefiniti di quest'uomo, poi pensa alla situazione dalla quale esce.

Ora se dererumnatura trova interessante il personaggio, può essere che sia disponibilead aprigli il suo cuore e se lui dovesse nuovamente vivere con il rimpianto della donna precedente e chiudersi in se stesso, lei avrebbe un problema in più con cui convivere. Ecco perchè dico che la scelta razionale è mollare prima che possano subrentrare sentimenti e/o attrazioni più importanti.

Alla fine di questa considerazione comunque io non consiglio niente di mio, ho infatti sempre detto che la scelta è solo sua: razionale o irrazionale.

Io ho solo precisato cosa è razionale e cosa non lo, non cosa deve decidere, non mi permetterei mai ..... se si è intuito questo o se mi sono espresso male, chiedo scusa in partenza


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ma perchè ...mi chiami AUBE???


soooooooooooooryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...sto dando i numeri.

rerum..de rerum è la natura..sto de fori.


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Come sempre mi chiedo: perché noi donne ci tuffiamo così volenterose nell'ignoto e invece gli uomini vivono scelte e rinnovamento come un'irrazionale suicidio?
> Quanta infelicità ci diamo a vicenda.....


Bella riflessione ma ne aggiungo un'altra, mi viene da un'esperienza di una persona che conosco da tempo. 
Perchè molte donne sanno di creare con i loro giochi pseudo erotici enormi problemi a chi in un momento di sbandamento caratteriale trova in aggiunta anche quello della tentazione.  Spesso esistono mogli giovani e annoiate o deluse che hanno il vezzo di infilarsi in altri matrimoni, tanto per svagarsi, la cosa prende la mano ad entrambi, e questo sarebbe ancora un peccato veniale, ma poi insistono nel protrarre un rapporto che non ha futuro ma che non mollano, creando dei veri drammi alla moglie di lui e lavorando ai fianchi l'amante con il senso di colpa di abbandonarla dopo "tanto sentimento e feeling".
Più che tuffi volonterosi nell'ignoto e irrazionali suicidi io vedo, motivati da carennza di emozioni e necessità di rinnovamento, un bel fagotto di egoismo dipinto con amorini con alucce angeliche.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

> Ora se dererumnatura trova interessante il personaggio, può essere che sia disponibilead aprigli il suo cuore e se lui dovesse nuovamente vivere con il rimpianto della donna precedente e chiudersi in se stesso, lei avrebbe un problema in più con cui convivere. Ecco perchè dico che la scelta razionale è mollare prima che possano subrentrare sentimenti e/o attrazioni più importanti.
> 
> Alla fine di questa considerazione comunque io non consiglio niente di mio, ho infatti sempre detto che la scelta è solo sua: razionale o irrazionale.
> 
> Io ho solo precisato cosa è razionale e cosa non lo, non cosa deve decidere, non mi permetterei mai ..... se si è intuito questo o se mi sono espresso male, chiedo scusa in partenza


[/QUOTE]

lancilloto, sono daccordo in linea di principio, assolutamente.


Allora dererum dovrebbe chiedersi, come mai questa persona mi è piacita nonostante sto popo' di roba?che gli ha smosso nella pacina?

E' il suo bisogno di innammorasi ( irrazionale) oppure ci sono caratterei di questi che la intrigano davvero? ( altrettanto irrazionali ) 

insomma, come la giri e la rivolti se qualcuno ci interessa bisogna calcolare i rischi e i benefici.

Ci si butta, e ci si para razionalmente senza investire tutto il nostro bisogno, le nostre attese, i nostri sogni..etc..etc...


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Miciolidia*

sei tremenda!!!!



> Letta carissimo Lanci, una domanda se posso, non è necessaria la risposta: ami ancora la tua compagna?


Ok, ti faccio scegliere tra:

a) non ti rispondo
b) ti do una risposta formale
c) ti do una risposta completa e sincera


Tu però dimmi il perchè mi fai questa domanda, la fai per me, per te o per altre ragione, se si, quali?

p.s.
Non ti ho risposto di mia iniziativa perchè mi hai dato facoltà di non rispondere


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

No..ti sei espresso benissimo!!


Solo che..se ripenso alla moglie dell'uomo con cui sono stata per due anni e che era convinta di aver scelto un uomo maturo, consapevole...capace di difendere la sua famiglia....e capace di sentimenti adulti...importanti.......


insomma quello che voglio dire è che siccome non puoi sapere cosa ti aspetta dietro l'angolo..tutti questi ragionamenti vanno a farsi benedire...e il rischio più grande forse è quello di vivere una vita di rinunce...

MEGLIO VIVERE DI RIMORSI O DI RIMPIANTI???


ma questoè un altro argomento..


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

Già..perchè mi è piaciuto nonostante sto popò di roba??

Per chè mi fa ridere per quel poco che conosco..è imprevedibile...è assolutamente .....fuori di testa!


Mah...forse sono io fuori di testa..come è possibile che non mi piacciano le relazioni tranquille...quelle ...NORMALI...quelle che dovrebbero garantirmi serenità e una vita...TRANQUILLA.....

SONO IN CRISI:::


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Verena67*

L'innamoramento è irrazionale perchè tutte le scelte che ne conseguono sono spesso irrazionali, se poi hai una famiglia di cui non ti sei liberato prima oppure che consapevolmente non vuoi lasciare, ecco che diventa non un suidicio, ma certamente autolesionismo


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> sei tremenda!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lanci, io ti ho fatto una domanda TROPPO personale, non è mia abitudine andare oltre a quello che è necessario rispettare dell'altro.

te l'ho fatta perchè dopo aver letto il tuo appassionato post ho pensato ha duemila cose.


Torno piu' tardi, per ora mi fermo qui.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*dererumnatura*

perchè le relazioni NORMALI sono meno affascinanti, meno intriganti, meno stimolanti, con finali scontati (vita tranquilla), etc etc etc........

Dai su, non far finta di non saperlo


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

dici?


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

sono pronto a scommetterci e solitamente non lo faccio perchè è un rischio che non amo quando devo puntare sugli altri


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*dererumnatura*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> No..ti sei espresso benissimo!!
> Solo che..se ripenso alla moglie dell'uomo con cui sono stata per due anni e che era convinta di aver scelto un uomo maturo, consapevole...capace di difendere la sua famiglia....e capace di sentimenti adulti...importanti.......
> insomma quello che voglio dire è che siccome non puoi sapere cosa ti aspetta dietro l'angolo..tutti questi ragionamenti vanno a farsi benedire...e il rischio più grande forse è quello di vivere una vita di rinunce...
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere i rimorsi ed i rimpianti sono due buche in cui ci si impantana spesso.
Ti dirò un paio di cose che ho imparato dalla vita..... non esistono persone perfette, non esistono sentimenti intoccabili e non esiste chi non abbia subito la tentazione (ho detto tentazione non di avervi ceduto).
Sostanzialmente quello che si vuole avere vicino è una persona che abbia un'umanità che la renda sensibile ma questa stessa umanità la rende anche fallibile quindi, nella vita si fanno delle scelte.  E' normale che non sia facile che quello che ci aspettiamo dagli altri venga rispettato, ed è normale che chi in qualche frangente ci delude, in altri ci sorprenda piacevolmente.  Una buona vita di coppia è un'amalgama fra gli impicci della vita e la volontà di affrontarli insieme, i malumori e le abitudini che spengono la novità e la capacità di rinnovarsi attraverso strade e sentieri che non c'è pippa di macho o gnocca che possa contrastarli.  Insomma la convivenza è un'arte, una sottile condizioni funambolica che rende tutto il viaggio della coppia un continuo di partecipazioni e di intese, magari contrastate, ma sempre tali.
Questa filippica non è tanto per la tua decisione immediata che andrai a fare ma per valutare cosa dovrai aspettarti in futuro.   E non guardare chi ha fallito è non ha saputo districarsi nella vita di coppia............ è normale che una percentuale piuttosto alta si perda per strada o collassi sulle poltrone davanti alla TV, sono parte del conto.
Essere però fuori da quella percentuale dipende da noi, e se non abbiamo vicino chi ne sia all'altezza, siamo sempre noi che decidiamo se sottostarvi o riprenderci la vita.
Una coppia è una società a due, pari pari, se uno dei soci sbraca la società va a farsi benedire,  magari si prova com l'amministrazione controllata ma poi si deve decidere perchè nel commercio, dove vige il buon senso oltre all'interesse personale, non è contemplato che si stia attaccati ad un carro passivo.
Ora mi pare che la tua scelta sia nella fase iniziale, e se proprio il problema è che lui dopo la frequenza possa insistere se tu decidi di non continuare.............. beh, bisognerà che qualche volta si impari a dire NO, decise, chiare e senza fraintendimenti.
Non esiste una persona che se non lo badi, non rispondi, non dai seguito a telefonate ed a sms possa stare a lungo in aspettativa!
Non mi preoccupereo di lui ma di te stessa che prima di incontrarlo hai dubbi sul proseguimento della conoscenza ......  se non vuoi avere il problema evitalo e basta, diversamente conoscilo e può essere che ti basti la prima volta per decidere, e se sarà no cosa potrà mai avere da dire lui oltre a rammaricarsi.  
Mi pare che tu abbia ancora il tuo libero arbitrio no???
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

Non è solo il suo essere ossessivo..ma il fatto che si sia presentato come uno non in grado in genere di portare a termine una storia..nè di fare felice una donna....si fa lasciare in genere...
Sicuramente è uno che va a farsi aiutare da uno specialista.....quindi qualche sforzo lo sta facendo.
Ma uno che già si presenta così...
L'ho già visto di persona, l'ho detto all'inizio.Abbiamo bevuto qualcosa insieme.Mi è piaciuto molto nonostante le sue 'stranezze'.Ha qualcosa nel suo modo di essere con me...che mi piace.(E anche questo mi fa pensare....ma come è possibile che sia attratta da persone così problematiche..)
Dice che nonostante le difficoltà del passato e la paura....vorrebbe tanto provare ad avere una storia seria..una famiglia...

Il mio dubbio ora è...seguo la voce che mi dice di non vederlo +....( perchè nessuna persona razionale si metterebbe nei casini sapendolo) o quella che mi suggerisce di approfondire?

Meglio che me ne stia un po' tranquilla...in questi ultimi anni mi sono solo fatta del male...ho la sensazione di non sapere quello che è giusto per me...o di saperlo e non riuscire comunque a realizzarlo......

FORSE SONO IO TRA I DUE QUELLA PIU' PROBLEMATICA


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*va beh..*

In tutti questi post avevo perso di vista che lo avevi già visto, almeno come impatto.
Il fatto è che tu hai più paura che voglia di metterti in pista, questo è evidente e non c'è attrazione che tenga.
Forse stare calma e lasciare che le cose si quietino non sarebbe male, ed anche lui, proprio perchè ha i suoi problemi dovrebbe essere comprensivo e lasciarti i tuoi tempi.
Farsi una famiglia ed avere intenzioni impegnative è cosa che verrà se e quando riterrai che la persona, quella che sarà, ne avrà i numeri ed i titoli.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Amo mia moglie?*

Ho cenato e nel frattempo ho riflettuto. La domanda me la sono posta molte volte anch'io, non perchè abbia dei dubbi, ma perchè dopo oltre vent'anni di convivenza la vita di coppia è molto diversa, niente è più come prima quindi sei spaesato anche se hai avuto tanto tempo per abituarti alla nuova realtà che cambiava.

Non sapevo se risponderti o se lasciar cadere il discorso, non perchè reputassi la domanda troppo personale, ma perchè ogni volta che mi trovo a dover rispondere a me stesso a domande così interiori, non sempre voglio entrare così a fondo.

Alla fine posso dirti che amo ancora mia moglie, la amo con tutti i suoi difetti, con tutte le sue manchevolezze, con tutte le sue storture e brutture. Perchè faccio un elenco così negativo? Solitamente quando si instaura una famiglia lo fai per il bello della famiglia, ma dovreste sapere che la convivenza ti porta a dover affrontare tutti i problemi più difficili della vita: i debiti, le delusioni del lavoro e delle amicizie, le malattie, i parenti, i figli, i lutti.

A tutto questo aggiungi che il tuo cuore si irrigidisce perchè passando il tempo sei sempre più attento agli obiettivi materiali (razionalità) e perdi di vista quelle passioni (irrazionalità) che ti hanno portato alle scelte che hai fatto.

Arrivare dunque dopo tutto questo tempo, dopo aver superato tutti questi ostacoli più altri neanche elencati, vedendo che gli anni stendono un velo di polvere sempre più spesso, ma avendo ancora il desiderio di raccontarti tutti i giorni le tue scoperte, capisci che il rapporto è ancora vivo.

Se vivi e vedi le cose più brutte, puoi solo amare perchè il resto è solo bello.

Perchè allora questa reticenza a raccontarsi???

In un rapporto così lungo tra due persone che hanno una forte individualità come io e mia moglie, che hanno passioni diverse e per certi versi opposte (musica, libri, interessi, divertimento, impegno sociale), senza che te ne accorgi perdi quella complicità affettuosa e quella voglia di scherzare perchè quegli spazi sono sostituiti dalle discussioni inutili dei problemi quotidiani. 

Per spiegarmi meglio voglio dirti cos'è per me la famiglia.

Io sono sempre stata una persona sana dal punto di vista sanitario, in vent'anni ho avuto una sola volte la febbre ed è stato un principio di bronco polmonite. Quindi non avendo mai problemi di salute ed essendo molto attivo, ho spesso abusato del mio fisico arrivando ad accumulare stanchezze o delibitazioni fisiche da stress. Tutte le volte che ho avuto questi malori, il mio unico desiderio era tornare a casa. La mia casa, la mia famiglia è sempre stato il luogo dove potevo rigenerarmi. Accumulando gli anni però si diventa più esigenti, ci si aspetta sempre di più dal partner, si spera che certe cose siano automatiche, quindi, per farti un esempio inventato, se il tuo compagno lascia aperto il tubetto del dentifricio e la cosa ti fa incazzare, i primi tempi lo chiudi tu, poi poco alla volta glielo fai notare, poi deridi scherzosamente il fatto, arrivi alla fine che ti incazzi ogni volta che lo trovi aperto. Questo esempio vale per l'ordine in casa, per la cucina, per gli orari, per l'uso della televisione, insomma per tutto ciò che si condivide.

Queste piccole cose esasperano sempre di più e arrivi alla fine che il "ti amo" poco alla volta diventa una frase che non sei più capace di dire e non ne capisci la ragione, la senti dentro, ma non riesci ad esprimerla. Persino il "ti voglio bene" diventa un pagliativo, quando lo dici ti senti un idiota perchè pensi "ma io amo quella persona, perchè devo dire solo ti voglio bene", ma dato che non superi l'ostacolo, arrivi che non dici nemmeno più "ti voglio bene". In questa catena di eventi poco alla volta perdi anche il contatto fisico, le carezze a volte le senti rifiutare o te le senti richiedere quando tu senti il bisogno di riceverle.

Insomma si crea quell'incomunicabilità che senti, la vedi, ma non sai da che parte iniziare per tornare indietro anche perchè dentro di te nel frattempo hai coltivato quel rancore non verso il partner, ma verso gli eventi che ti sono contro e non riesci a vivere. A quel punto i mille impegni che ti sei creato, da gioia che dovevano darti, sono diventati un ostacolo perchè ti rubano il tempo necessario a fare chiarezza dentro a te e dentro la tua unione.

E' una spirale continua e nella quale non riesci a trovare un appiglio per risalire.

Amo mia moglie, la amo perchè non voglio vivere senza di lei, perchè ancora oggi la proteggo e la difendo, amo mia moglie perchè desidero essere presente ogni volta che ha bisogno o un desiderio da soddisfare anche se per esserci devo mandare a monte i miei programmi, amo mia moglie perchè sono sempre qui e ho scelto di stare qui.

Non è autoconvincimento e non è una risposta razionale o dettata dal fatto che voglio fare "bella figura" in questo forum, quanto ho scritto è tanto criticabile, quanto apprezzabile, però soltanto io so che nonostante i miei errori passati, presenti e futuri, nonostante i suoi difetti, voglio la sua felicità.

Ho passato con lei momenti bellissimi e paradisiaci, ma ho conosciuto anche l'inferno, so che in un rapporto vero ci sta tutto, non so come finirà questa storia, quando ci siamo messi insieme, l'ho fatto con questo motto:
può durare un giorno, un mese, un anno o tutta la vita, comunque sarà, sarà valsa la pena di averlo vissuto!

Come detto sono passati oltre vent'anni e ancora oggi questo motto è sempre valido, anche se non le dico più "ti amo", anche se mi incazzo tutti i giorni per delle cazzate (di cui lei spesso non ne è neppure la causa), anche se.........


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

Gliele dici queste cose? O le scrivi solo a noi?Cosa fai online invece che essere lì a stringerla?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2006)

*rifletti*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Già..perchè mi è piaciuto nonostante sto popò di roba??
> 
> Per chè mi fa ridere per quel poco che conosco..è imprevedibile...è assolutamente .....fuori di testa!
> 
> ...


Non si può avere intuito che componente importante del rapporto precedente era oltre alla persona oggetto del nostro interesse anche residui di problemi familiari e un desiderio di rivaleggiare con un'altra donna e ...conoscere uno che ha problemi con le donne precedenti con cui cerca di mantenere legami e ....domandarsi perché mi intriga? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ovvero ..rifletti bene su cosa è più importante per te...di cosa senti veramente bisogno...


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

eh si lo so..
ma non è facile svincolarsi da certe dinamiche.
vorrei trovare l'antidoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2006)

*carissssssimo*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ho cenato e nel frattempo ho riflettuto. La domanda me la sono posta molte volte anch'io, non perchè abbia dei dubbi, ma perchè dopo oltre vent'anni di convivenza la vita di coppia è molto diversa, niente è più come prima quindi sei spaesato anche se hai avuto tanto tempo per abituarti alla nuova realtà che cambiava.
> 
> Non sapevo se risponderti o se lasciar cadere il discorso, non perchè reputassi la domanda troppo personale, ma perchè ogni volta che mi trovo a dover rispondere a me stesso a domande così interiori, non sempre voglio entrare così a fondo.
> 
> ...


Mi sembri quasi mio marito. La citazione del tappo del dentricio ...è "originalisssssima" tra l'altro mio marito non si era nemmeno accorto che ero io che non sopportavo il suo spremerlo a metà e poi...l'ho accettato e che chi non rimetteva il tappo ..erano i figli che avevano imparato da lui...(non elenco le mille cose irritanti che faceva lui per rispetto..)
Ma sai perché la tua "dichiarazione d'amore" l'ho trovata irritante? Perché non c'è ombra dei motivi per cui tua moglie potrebbe dire ...nonostante ...e si percepisce un atteggiamento da "riposo del guerriero" che va fuori a "combattere la vita" e che vuole trovare rifugio a casa...msa si sente oppresso dall'incomunicabilità (ma chissà se apre bocca...) e dell'idea dell'oppressione di lei non è neanche sfiorato ..che credevo superato trentanni fa e invece ritrovo pure in ragazzini!

P.S.1 Ma gli uomini sono ancora convinti di andare a caccia nella savana ?
Peccato che già quando avevo 5 anni (ovvero cinquantanni fa!) mia madre mi faceva notare in tutti i documentari su qualunque popolazione che le donne si dannavano per riprodurre la vita e garantire la quotidianeità e gli uomini ...si dovevano riposare dopo essere andati a caccia (di vario genere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) e poi quelli stanchi ..erano loro..

P.S. 2 Non prenderla come un fatto personale ..magari tu sei "carino"
...o magari stai solo aspettando la donna meravigliosa che ti ascolta..un'altra


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*dererumnatura*

come ti ho detto nel post, il difficile sta proprio nel superare certe barriere che si sono create nel tempo. La batteria è esaurita e l'auto può essere accesa solo per spinta, il fatto è che la pendenza non è favorevole, quindi riuscire a smuovere l'auto non è facile.

Tante volte noi abbiamo preso e ripreso il nostro discorso, tante volte ci siamo confrontati con gli altri e siamo sempre arrivati alla conclusione che noi stiamo bene insieme, però alla fine non riusciamo più a vivere solo di noi stessi.

La vita e tutto l'universo cessa di esistere nel momento in cui si raggiungerà l'equilibrio termico, perchè è la differenza di temperatura che fa muovere le cose più calde verso il freddo. Nel momendo in cui la temperatura è costante, tutto si ferma. La dilatazione dello spazio (spazio inflazionistico) porta ad abbassare la temperatura di tutto l'universo che oggi è mediamente intorno ai -260 gradi centigradi (grado più, grado meno), quando l'espansione avrà portato la temperatura allo zero assoluto (-273 e decimali) e tutte e reazioni termonucleari delle stelle saranno esaurite, tutto sarà immobile perchè a quella temperatura anche gli elettroni saranno privi di energia.

Questo esempio assurdo mi serve per dire che stranamente tutti cercano stabilità ed equilibrio, ma drasticamente questo è la morte del tutto. Infatti se pensi ad un rapporto perchè nasce e perchè si esaurisce ti rendi conto che è in funzione di quanto devi scoprire dell'altro. Più scambio di informazioni hai con il partner e più mantieri viva quella differenza di potenziale che mantiene vivo il rapporto. Quando arrivi a non aver più nulla da dire, oppure quello che devi dire non è di interesse di chi ti ascolta, lo scambio e il rinnovamento cessa. Ecco perchè molte volte alcune coppie si rinsaldano (anche solo temporaneamente) dopo un tradimento, perchè la "novità" per negativa che sia, introduce un nuovo argomento, uno nuovo ostacolo. Ecco perchè le famiglie più disagiate spesso vivono più unite di quelle che non hanno problemi, ecco perchè solitamente sono più duraturi i rapporti tra persone completamente diverse rispetto a quelle che hanno le stesse passioni.

Il problema di una coppia è il rinnovamento costante, trovare ogni volta qualcosa da dare all'altro e che sia di suo interesse.

In questi ultimi anni io e lei ci siamo appassionati di cose che sono solo di interesse personale e non condiviso, inoltre ci sono altre cose che ci impediscono di coltivare invece gli interessi comuni. Da qui questo disagio che, pur non intaccando l'amore che è rimasto latente, ha reso ruvidi i rapporti.

Mi spiego meglio altrimenti diventa difficile comprendere cosa intendo. Come invecchiamo noi, così invecchiano i genitori. Negli ultimi 5 anni ci siamo ritrovati a gestire un cambio strutturale della famiglia, in parte anche causato da lutti, quindi oggi la nostra famiglia è allargata e questo ci ha obbligato ad una convivenza forzata. Io e lei per vari motivi abbiamo assimilato diversamente questo obbligo e questo spesso è motivo di attrito che non può essere scaricato sulla vera causa del problema.

Queste cose gliele dico, purtroppo non abbastanza spesso perchè il tempo è sempre tiranno e poi perchè quando parli a metà di un discorso ti salta in mente che non hai preso quella cosa al supermarlet, o che non hai pagato un bollettino, oppure che dovevi fare una telefonata, o peggio ancora squilla il telefono. Quindi i discorsi li abbandoni, li riprendi, li riabbandoni e via così perchè la vita prosegue e siamo sempre li a rincorrerla.

Forse li sto scrivendo qui ora perchè magari mia moglie possa leggerli direttamente e capire davvero il mio pensiero, senza interruzioni, senza intralci, con la possibilità di rileggere le mie parole più e più volte, chissà, magari senza volerlo, per rispondere ad una domanda, ho trovato la soluzione................


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Lancy*

Sono certa che le leggerà e le terrà in debito conto................ d'altronde solo lei può stabilire la tua onestà, la buonafede e le mancanze che autodenunci. Tu non stai discutendo a copertura di un inganno, stai esternando le normali difficoltà che la vita distribuisce a piene mani ad ogni coppia. 
E' vero, come dice Persa, che spesso queste giustificazioni sono parificabili a molte delle scuse che cercano i mariti, specie quelli di cui non è facile andare fiere, ma confido che chi riesca a mettersi in discussione per vera analisi interiore e non per le solite scuse da "lamentazioni e geremiadi" autoassolventi possa avere ancora molto da condividere.
Se i vostri interessi sono differenti, personalmente la vedo come una chance.  E' più facile provare a capire interessi diversi che esaurirli in una condivisione che, alla fine, diventerebbe routine come qualunque altra cosa.
L'ho sempre detto che la convivenza è un'arte, ma esattamemente come per i dipinti accade che esistano i capolavori, la buona scuola e le croste, pur essendo fatti con lo stesso materiale, (per parafrasare delle stesse argomentazioni),  è la mano, l'estro individuale, che fa la differenza.  
Auspico che tu abbia una una mano talentosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Dicembre 2006)

c'è molta lucidità di analisi nelle tue parole
Non è facile trovare un uomo così attento ad analizzare le proprie emozioni.il proprio quotidiano.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Persa/Ritrovata*

Non ho ben capito il tuo messaggio e ti prego di essere più esplicita.

Confesso che non sono entrato qui per confessarmi, ho da sempre preso le mie decisioni autonomamente sulla base delle mie esperienze e cercando il bene delle persone a me care, spesso sacrificando i miei desideri.

So però che quello che ognuno vede di se stesso, non è quasi mai quello che vedono gli altri, quindi adesso che mi sono raccontato e che ho descritto parte della mia vita, non ho problemi a sentire le sensazioni che ho trasmesso.

Ho capito anni fa come il mandare un messaggio a qualcuno non è detto che dall'altra parte il messaggio sia arrivato (vedere post di NADAMAS), così come non è detto che il messaggio arrivi con lo stesso significato con cui è stato espresso.

Io so quello che sento e quello che voglio dire, voi potete dirmi quello che avete capito, alla fine saprò correggere il tiro.

Per quanto penso di aver intuito dal tuo appunto io non ho considerato mia moglie come la donna che aspettava il guerriero anche se per molti versi abbiamo vissuto così. Il mio tornare a casa era riferito solo a quando non stavo bene, che fortunamente non è capitato spesso. Solitamente lo stress uccide la volontà delle persone, io ho sempre usato lo stress per aumentare la mia capacità produttiva, un gioco al massacro, ma solo quando sono davvero sotto pressione riesco a dare il meglio di me. Ovvio che una caldaia che funziona sempre con la pressione in zona rossa prima o poi ha le saldature che partono e sfiatano.

Solo in quelle occasioni io dovevo ritrovare chi mi aspettava e mi coccolava, che poi il coccolarmi era soltanto lasciarmi dormire 24 ore tirate..............

Con questo non dico che mia moglie non mi abbia viziato, anzi, lo ha fatto anche troppo, ma sempre per sua volontà e io mi sono crogiolato in quelle dolci sensazioni.

Non credo di aver mai fatto fare a mia moglie qualcosa che lei non avesse desiderato fare, se così non fosse, sarebbe per me un brutto risveglio da un incubo, vent'anni senza esserme accorto.

So che in vita mia ho preso due decisioni che lei non ha gradito, però so anche che ha compreso che avevo delle scelte obbligate, quindi il suo rammarico è solo per il fatto di come ho deciso, senza cioè coinvolgerla e mettendola di fronte al fatto compiuto. Per il resto penso di essere stato abbastanza neutrale ed imparziale.

Ovvio che negli ultimi anni, cercando una forma di rivalsa per i sacrifici fatti da entrambi un tutto questo tempo, si tendiamo tuttu e due a sentirci in credito e fatichiamo a riconoscere l'imparzialità dell'altro. Qui però non sono un buon giudice per dire se lei ha più ragioni di me anche perchè il peso della vita non è uguale per tutti, ma è in funzione di come lo si percepisce. Quando sei in una stanza a 20 gradi c'è chi ha freddo e si deve coprire, chi invece sta bene e rimane in maglietta di cotone, questo vale anche per la capacità di sopportazione dei problemi della vita.

Dimmi però tu a cosa ti riferivi, altrimenti rischio di parlare a vuoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2006)

*nulla in particolare...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito il tuo messaggio e ti prego di essere più esplicita.
> 
> Confesso che non sono entrato qui per confessarmi, ho da sempre preso le mie decisioni autonomamente sulla base delle mie esperienze e cercando il bene delle persone a me care, spesso sacrificando i miei desideri.
> 
> ...


Mi è venuto solo il dubbio che tu ...fossi lui.... UGUALEEEEEE !!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi il discorso sull'equibrio termico.... Sei tu?


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Dicembre 2006)

*Persa/Ritrovata*

Dipende, tu sei mia moglie?????


Però non coincide la tua età e il tuo racconto. Oppure potrebbe essere che conosco tuo marito e lui mi ha raccontato la storia. Magari semplicemente mi prendi in giro........


Non è possibile ci siano un altro uguale a me in giro


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Dicembre 2006)

*p.s.*

Però il tuo è un colpo basso, sotto la cintura.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2006)

*mi spiace ...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Però il tuo è un colpo basso, sotto la cintura.......


...ma c'è e ...non c'è da vantarsi


----------



## Verena67 (13 Dicembre 2006)

*L'entropia...*

...dell'universo, la tendenza alla dispersione anziché all'equilibrio, è nota 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sono ahimè ormai assati i tempi newtoniani in cui si credeva ad alchimie matematiche che alla perfezione disegnassero i moti dei corpi.
Questo è il secolo del SE, della riscoperta del proprio io, non si sta in un matrimonio cinque anni (salvo guerre e carestie e malattie incurabili) o al massimo 20 come un tempo, oggi ci si sta anche 50 anni o 60 anni...o sei mesi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non credo all'equilibrio matrimoniale: basta una cavolata somma per far precipitare il tutto, figuriamoci quando "terzi incomodi" entrano nel quadro.
Non credo alle persone che restano "uguali a se stesse" nei secoli!
Si cambia, e si cambia anche contemporaneamente e su traiettorie diverse quando non addirittura opposte.

E' naturale avere una certa resistenza all'idea di "cambiare", di riscoprire interessi e passioni, di voltare pagina. Ma se questa resistenza diventa ossessione patologica, che tipo di "serenità" si può costruire con l'altro se non si è sinceri in primis con noi stessi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baci!


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2006)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...dell'universo, la tendenza alla dispersione anziché all'equilibrio, è nota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ti parrà strana la mia domanda ma ha una sua concomitanza con pensieri che mi sono sorti in queste letture........... il tuo post è generico o mirato ad un argomento esposto?

Comunque condivido in queste diatribe la massima di Wilde: " 20 anni di clandestinità fanno di una donna una rovina, 20 anni di matrimonio ne fanno un monumento!"


----------



## Verena67 (13 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti parrà strana la mia domanda ma ha una sua concomitanza con pensieri che mi sono sorti in queste letture........... il tuo post è generico o mirato ad un argomento esposto?


Diciamo che è semi generico 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Traeva spunto dalla "confessione" di (Sir, per la signorilità sempre espressa!) Lancillotto su come vede il suo rapporto con la moglie dopo tanti anni, e da altre considerazioni sul matrimonio in generale che faccio io - tarate sulla mia esperienza e su alcune letture Made in Usa che sto facendo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   -

Ma lo sai, grandi menti pensano uguale o....è tutto l'inconscio collettivo di Jung 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baci!


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può succedere...
> Te lo auguro...


Anch'io concordo sul fatto che può accadere.
Certo, io ora sono negativo al massimo. Perciò, già non mi fido di chi ho davanti...figurati di un'amore via cavo...
Air


----------



## Old Fa. (13 Dicembre 2006)

Lilith 666, sarai guarita solo quando smetterai d’insultarlo, non che non se lo meriti. Una volta che pensi a lui senza farti venire in mente una parolaccia credo sia il momento in cui sarai davvero libera.

Virtuale o reale, le relazioni sono uguali: cerchiamo sempre la stessa cosa che ci hanno incasinato la vita dalla nostra prima relazione. Abbiamo l’illusione (anche con una nuova prudenza) di sperare di poter trovare la nostra idea di compagno/a.

Inutile dire che è totalmente utopico. La cosa migliore da fare non la conosco, … se no, forse, non sarei in questo forum.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Dicembre 2006)

E se non puoi la vita che desideri
cerca almeno questo
per quanto sta in te: non sciuparla
nel troppo commercio con la gente
con troppe parole in un viavai frenetico.

Non scuparla portandola in giro
in balia del quotidiano
gioco balordo degli incontri
e degli inviti, 
fino a farne una stucchevole estranea.



Costantinos Kavafis


----------



## Old lilith_666 (15 Dicembre 2006)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Lilith 666, sarai guarita solo quando smetterai d’insultarlo, non che non se lo meriti. Una volta che pensi a lui senza farti venire in mente una parolaccia credo sia il momento in cui sarai davvero libera.
> 
> Virtuale o reale, le relazioni sono uguali: cerchiamo sempre la stessa cosa che ci hanno incasinato la vita dalla nostra prima relazione. Abbiamo l’illusione (anche con una nuova prudenza) di sperare di poter trovare la nostra idea di compagno/a.
> 
> Inutile dire che è totalmente utopico. La cosa migliore da fare non la conosco, … se no, forse, non sarei in questo forum.


Leggi mia new thread. Sono guarita davvero. Parolaccie?? Tu non immagini neanche cosa sta dicendo di me. LUI, Fa, l'uomo che ho amato per 6 anni, che é stato carino finche ha scoperto che mi stavo rifaccendo la vita... poi si é rivelato un....non ho parole. Lui non dice che é lui, ma a volte si contradice come: "ho ancora tutto di te", per poi dire parole che non sapevo nemeno esistessi...


----------

